# Trexlertown Swap Meet



## jrapoza (Oct 10, 2020)

Greetings Everyone.

I hope this message finds you well.

Everyone is still asking will we have a fall Trexlertown Swap Meet.

I wish the answer was yes, but unfortunately the town nor I are willing to take a chance. 

*There can be long term health effects from this strain!

Going to a bicycle swap and possibly ending up with a lifetime sickness is not worth attending a swap meet, stay home and take care of yourself. *

We have all heard about enough it, so in short. Here is the reason other than common sense.

*The law is, failing to comply with a government-issued order or instruction related to the current coronavirus pandemic, you could face any number of civil or criminal penalties and fines. *

I wish everyone well and lets hope for a better 2021. 

We look forward to our annual Spring Trexlertown Swap Meet in May.

Until then take care of yourself.

Thank you all,  for all your support.   Joe and Noah Rapoza


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 8, 2021)

Any updates on if/when this will happe?


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2021)

Updates???              THX         I missed buying a Miami truss bar bike there the last time I attended.  I was sick about missing the purchase.


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 22, 2021)

Guess not.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 22, 2021)

I think kutztown has replaced this swap


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 24, 2021)

John G04 said:


> I think kutztown has replaced this swap



More room, cheaper, not getting yelled at for tearing up the field, longer show (come earlier, stay later)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2021)

Is this going to happen??  Anyone heard?


----------



## jrapoza (May 21, 2021)

Trexlertown will resume as soon as the Fire Department is comfortable with having events. 

Thank you.


----------



## John G04 (May 21, 2021)

Would a new location be possible? PA is open again and it seems the fire departments sucking the life out of the swap meet..


----------



## mikecuda (May 21, 2021)

Keep us post Joe


----------



## jrapoza (May 23, 2021)

I will post the show date ASAP.  The FD should be open soon.


----------



## Matty’z (May 27, 2021)

Hey Noah, new to this. Not quite sure how to pm you on the site. This is regarding the schwinn speedo.


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 13, 2021)

John G04 said:


> I think kutztown has replaced this swap



Perfect example of someone not knowing what they are talking about.


----------



## Max (Jun 16, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is this going to happen??  Anyone heard?



I am working on a date will let everyone no asap.


----------

